# first butt this weekend



## gordon1 (Jan 12, 2007)

I got a small one, about 4 1/2 pounds.  doing some other stuff as well.  anyway my plan is to do rub and maybe spray with apple juice/jack daniels and put on a nc vinegar based finishing sauce.  or should I inject and or mop??  I'm wanting to keep it pretty simple but want a good flavor.  any suggestions would be great.  doing it on a offset and not a weber so I made my own post instead of the putting it in the "butts on sale thread"


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 12, 2007)

I did the baffle mod and the chimney mod.

now a question for those with the mavrick et73.   for the smoker temp do you use the included clip and just set it on the grate so the actual prob is a inch or so off??  seems like the metal clip will generate heat and cause it to read high.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, I have done some podcasts recently with guys/gals who have been very successful with injecting...during competitions.  The salt water rally brings out the taste of the butt for the judges.

However, when pressed if they inject for themselves...they don't.

So, I'd say try it injected and then next time un-injected...decide what you like!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

I would keep that lid closed as much as possible.
When I do a butt on the CG I sometimes spray with ap, but I only open the lid enough to get the sprayer in.
If your going to inject I would try Chris Lilly's injection, It has worked out good for me in the past.
Glad to see you did the other mods and keep us informed how everything goes.
Good luck 8)


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 12, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> I would keep that lid closed as much as possible.
> When I do a butt on the CG I sometimes spray with ap, but I only open the lid enough to get the sprayer in.
> If your going to inject I would try Chris Lilly's injection, It has worked out good for me in the past.
> Glad to see you did the other mods and keep us informed how everything goes.
> Good luck 8)




I use Chris Lilly`s injection all the time Hey it works why mess with it and I use apple juice for a spray as well if needed ???


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 12, 2007)

Foil wrap 8-10 bricks and line the bottom of that CG.  That is an easy one that gives you that little extra heat stability.

MOD's are for people who are never satisfied so bbq people fit right in to that catagory.

I know that there are people here who have drilled holes in there $$$$$$ pits trying out one mod or another.  

I have a WSM on order and when it comes in, the first thing I am going to do is drill a couple of holes in it.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ah the fire bricks, forgot about that one.
 8)


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 12, 2007)

so just normal bricks with foil around them??


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nope fire bricks(Like the ones they use in fireplaces).
You can get bricks that are already split in half but if not do what I did and split them yourself.
Wrap them in heavy duty foil and like Cliff said and line the chamber with them.
Slide 3 into the charcoal grate, set it all the way down and line 3 more up on each side. They really hold the heat


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 12, 2007)

that makes more sense


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 14, 2007)

went on around 11


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Man that is looking good.
Keep us posted


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 14, 2007)

Looking good.  Dont forget the updates.


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 14, 2007)

it's holding steady at 150.  smoker at 240 give or take.  isn't the plateau temp 165? this thing been at 150 for a while.   where do y'all check the temp at?  I was told under the blade bone.  that's where it's been since it went on.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 14, 2007)

I stick it right in the meaties part I can find,  all the way to the bone then back it off a 1/2 " or so. 

On one that small I might would cosider running the probe with the bone, that is if you are using a digital therm.

You are ok with the stall, dont sweat it.


----------



## Finney (Jan 14, 2007)

They can plateau a couple of times.  It is usually in the 160 -165 range.  If you want to foil to speed up the cook, don't do it until after the 165 plateau.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Damn the plateau! :x 
Don't worry Gordon she'll come up


----------



## cleglue (Jan 14, 2007)

Gordon,

I put fire bricks in my Bar-B-Chef but I didn't wrap with foil.  The foil is a good idea.  I didn't buy the fire bricks I already had them laying around from a welding table we used at school that we haven't used in 12 years or more.


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 15, 2007)

good but not as good as I hoped.  this thing took a LONG time.  over 10 hours and it was only 4 1/2 pounds.  smoker temp stayed between 220 and 250.  I think it needed a bit longer.  as soon as it hit 190 my girl made me pull it off.  rested about an hour then I pulled it.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks great. Is that a PBR on the left? Aint seen those in years.


----------



## john a (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks real good to me, with or without the PBR.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks good....it's more the size of the meat than the wt...that will dictate time IMHO


----------



## cleglue (Jan 15, 2007)

It looks good.  What actually was wrong with it?  I usually take mine to 195 and also rest a minimum of an hour wrapped in foil and placed in a dry cooler (Igloo).


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 15, 2007)

while it still pulled apart very easy it seems some of the fat didn't break down as much as I thought it would. by the time it was done I had already eaten a rack of baby's and had many pbr.  maybe it'll be better for lunch today   I used a vinegar based finishing sauce and we made some carolina red from smoke and spice.  good stuff.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Looked good to me .
Good job


----------

